# Dolores River Shuttles 2017



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Your shuttle service was excellent on last years run and we look forward to using your services this year. A far cry from the Bedrock Store back in 2006(?) when a driver smoked a pack of cigs in my cousins week old pickup--and baked the aroma into it for 7 days. Ashtray was full of butts. Good times.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

